# My hedgehog will not sit still when out of her cage?



## ilovemyfatcat (Nov 13, 2012)

I just got my hedgie last Friday and have been handling her a little each day warming her up to me, which is going really well... But the thing is, when I do take her out, she will not stop moving! I set her on my lap and she keeps trying to get off which wouldn't be a problem if she hadn't of tried to fall off once. Why does she not stop moving once out of her cage? In her cage she just sits in her house... She has a wheel, some food and water and her hide as well as some extra running space but I still don't get it..


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

That's completely normal. It sounds like you have an explorer. Plus, if they don't have a place to hide, they will try to find one. Snuggle bags work great for cuddling on the couch!


----------



## PirateHedgie (Oct 28, 2012)

YEP! Mine is the same way - i have figured out that sometimes he runs away when he has to poop or pee and sometimes he is looking for hiding spots. But most of the time he is just into climbing running sniffing explore mode.  i made mine and enclosed obstacle course like a maze and it helps him get his explore time without me having to constantly save him from running under a sofa or falling off the sofa.


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

After Thanksgiving I am going to purchase a play pen for Daisy because she does the same thing. Lately she has been fixating on jumping off one side of the couch and it is way to high. A couple of times I have had to catch her and once I went down on the floor and she jumped down into my hands! I can't have her falling onto the hardwood floor. I could let her run around in the office, but I need to put some kind of barrier across the door so she can't escape. Anyway, she will chill out on the couch for a little while but once she starts running around she cannot be stopped until I put her back in her cage and give her dinner!


----------

